# 35 & Cautiously Pregnant with baby#2



## Hope16

My Betas have been doubling (yay!) but the numbers are SO LOW. Anyone know of someone having betas like this and it turning out to be okay??


Trigger Shot- 1/11/18
IUI day- 1/13/18
1st Beta (14dpiui) 5.75
2nd Beta- (16dpiui) 17
3rd Beta- (18dpiui) 42
4th Beta- (20dpiui) 133.5
5th Beta- waiting for call from nurse....


----------



## mrscletus

I'm not familiar with many betas, as my other two pregnancies were pretty normal and we didn't do early testing, but I would be positive since they are doubling. 

fx that your little bean is sticking and growing.


----------



## Hope16

unfortunately they stopped doubling...they topped off at 165

I have to go for an ultrasound Friday to find where it implanted. It might be ectopic. Thanks for responding. I appreciate the positive wishes. It just wasn't meant to be I guess.


----------



## Hope16

Hey ladies ... thanks to anyone who still might be following along. I went in for blood work and an ultrasound today. The doctor said there was nothing in my uterus and my lining was a 2. So no need for a D&C. However there was a mass inside my right fallopian tube. It could be a blood clot left over from the bleed I had two weeks ago. The only way to tell if this mass is still an embryo is to see what my beta levels are doing. Last Monday they stalled out at 165. Today they came back at 90 which is a good sign it's potentially resolving itself. 

I had a choice- either come back today and get the methotrexate shot to abort whatever might be lingering. Then I can't conceive for 3 months in order to avoid birth defects. Or come back sunday for bloodwork and ultrasound. They want to see if my numbers drop significantly again and to measure the mass. If it's shrinking or dissolved completely that's a good sign it's resolving on its own and not a risk of rupture.

I chose to wait until Sunday. I am so scared of needles and I really think it might be resolving on its own. Plus I don't want to inject myself with a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. All of that scares me. 

Do you think I've made the right choice?


----------



## Esperanza2015

Hi:flower:
Didnt want to read and run. I agree with your decision. It seems its resolving on its own. Our bodies can deal with a lot of things that we wouldnt believe! am glad your are being monitored closely also, since its very important at this stage. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Hope16

My numbers jumped from 90 to 190 so I was advised yesterday that I need to come in for the shot. They took my height, weight, temperature and blood pressure. I go back at noon and we will discuss the hcg levels and I will get the shot. 

I woke up this morning and was bleeding again. I have tension on my left side which is weird because the ectopic mass is on my right side. I am a ball of emotions. Angry, sad, overwhelmed, scared. My husband just doesn't understand because it's not happening to him. He gets to be a spectator from the sidelines and I am the one that has to get poked for blood draws and get pumped with hormones. Now I have to get another big needle full of a chemotherapy drug that can cause birth defects. Plus I hate the idea of waiting another 3 months to try again. I am going to be 36 years old this August so a part of me feels like I'm racing the clock. It just seems so unfair.


----------

